# having a problem obtaining root



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

okay so i had to make my phone stock the other week and when i when to root it again i cant gain root access for shit

im using r4 superboot for mac and keep getting this

$ ./install-superboot-mac.sh
ERROR: could not get pipe properties
downloading 'boot.img'... OKAY
booting... OKAY

i have superuser app but no root access

anyone know what the problem might be?


----------



## Dick Ripple (Jan 14, 2012)

Outdated binaries?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Toolkits, grrr.

Do you have a custom recovery? Just flash superuser in recovery. http://goo.im/superuser


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't even flash a custom recovery without root and I think super boot is the only way to get root on a Mac

Also is there anyway to put su in /cache to flash as an update.zip


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

Did you relock the bootloader when you went back to stock?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

amm5890 said:


> I can't even flash a custom recovery without root and I think super boot is the only way to get root on a Mac
> 
> Also is there anyway to put su in /cache to flash as an update.zip


You don't need root to flash a recovery, you only need to be unlocked. Once in recovery, adb push su.zip /sdcard/ and install it.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

amm5890 said:


> I can't even flash a custom recovery without root and I think super boot is the only way to get root on a Mac
> 
> Also is there anyway to put su in /cache to flash as an update.zip


Ok, another great example of why I hate these toolkits.

Let's do it the right way. Is your bootloader unlocked? If not...

```
<br />
fasboot oem unlock<br />
```
*note that this wipes all data.
Now a recovery

```
<br />
fastboot flash recovery [recovery-name.img]<br />
```
If you want to keep recovery, you need to delete or rename the script that flashes stock recovery at boot.

```
<br />
adb shell<br />
mount -o rw,remount /system<br />
mv /system/etc/install-recovery.sh /system/etc/install-recovery.bak<br />
```
That's mount /system as read/write and move install-recovery.sh to install-recovery.bak i.e. rename it so it won't run.

If you're already unlocked, you can skip the first step. Now you can boot into recovery and do everything you already know how to do. You can flash a new ROM which has root, or you can just flash that root zip and that should restore root on your current ROM.


----------

